# Truth About Tren: Pete Rubish



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2014)

Two part vid by Pete Rubish. Interesting that he is so open about his use. For the most part he's on point with it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2014)

Part 2


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2014)

Love Petes videos. Just watched these a few hours ago.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 24, 2014)

i never knew about the relationship thing but it enplanes a few things about my run. the thing about tren is i felt like a elephant was sitting on my chest, for a old man it is a little worrisome


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 24, 2014)

I like this guy...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2014)

Since he's been on a trt dose he's been training super hard like he used to when he first came about on YouTube. For the guys who don't know who he is, watch some of his older videos of him deadlifting in his basement. Talk about intensity.


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 24, 2014)

Coach!! I got everything he talked about except for the weird dreams. only got em a couple of times.




ECKSRATED said:


> Since he's been on a trt dose he's been training super hard like he used to when he first came about on YouTube. For the guys who don't know who he is, watch some of his older videos of him deadlifting in his basement. Talk about intensity.




I started on his program and **** it was 10x tougher than sheiko. And I've only done two workouts only.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2014)

hes on point with the tren


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2014)

I didn't like how he said ace blows enanthate away. I've done both and obviously ace kicks in quicker but that's the only thing better than ace imo


----------



## Seeker (Mar 24, 2014)

Tren is my friend.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 24, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Tren is my friend.



I thought I was! You and your slut friend tren can have each other


----------



## Seeker (Mar 24, 2014)

Ahhh doc, you're my BFF!


----------



## Throbber10 (Mar 24, 2014)

good video and info. was wondering how much of a role does tren play when it comes to body composition mass, separation etc... anyone takes tren for size over strength ?


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 24, 2014)

Good stuff. I like his other vids to strong mofo


----------



## Mason (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry to disagree with you guys but I watched for about 4 minutes and I think he sounds like an idiot. The hormone in tren ace and tren e is exactly the same. The only difference is the rate at which blood levels rise. And of course you should account for the weight of the ester, but he said your body only absorbs a certain amount. Im a fan of Pete's but it sounds like he doesnt really understand what he is talking about.


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 24, 2014)

I've never run tren and even I know that one ester doesn't " blow away" another. That's all in your head. Now if he has 2 different sources for the ace and enan then maybe there is something to it.


----------



## flenser (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm glad I didn't watch those videos before trying tren, since they might have scared me off. I haven't experienced any of that angry paranoid monster crap, and definitely no dreams of murder. The guy sounds seriously disturbed.


----------



## Christosterone (Mar 24, 2014)

Tren a is still tempting


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 24, 2014)

still haven't tried tren


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 24, 2014)

Guess I will be looking for a new girlfriend


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 24, 2014)

I dont know that im man enough for tren.  Its sure tempting though.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 24, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I dont know that im man enough for tren.  Its sure tempting though.



I wouldn't with a crying baby in the house!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> I wouldn't with a crying baby in the house!



This X a million. I won't run tren again until all my kids are out of the house.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 24, 2014)

Tren is great..I've used it in bulkers and cutters..strength always goes through the roof

Only sides I've had was a nasty attitude and a itching breakout once or twice

I've used it in many forms.. With dsmo..snorting..Under the tongue and injectable... injectable is the only way to go.

It's a great compound if u can handle it..I use small doses and still reap the benefits. .

If u take tren and still look like shit then find a new hobby..collecting king fu videos or tornado chasing


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 24, 2014)

I just had my wife watch these videos and said to her " see baby, it's not my fault im a raging asshole inconsiderate prick, clearly it's the trens fault".....I think she may have actually bought it.....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 24, 2014)

I think pete was exaggerating a little bit here. I to me tren didn't make me more aggressive. I'm very laid back and calm and I think it even made me more calm and laid back honestly. Well beside the one bad run i had with it but that was just super bad anxiety. I've taken it with two smalls children and a sick wife for 8 months during pregnancy and had no relationship issues. It all depends on how u are to begin with. 

I dunno if any of u guys seen George leemans videos where he talks about steroids and how they takeover his life and shit like that. These guys exaggerate a tad to get more views on YouTube I think. Just my two cents.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 24, 2014)

I become a mean prick on tren


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm with Steelers and Mason on the differences in ester being negligible. I've run both (Tren A and Tren E - much more experience with E) and I noticed no differences as per sides. Certainly nothing with A or E along the lines of what Pete described. 

Tren is the Alpha of AAS and must be respected. Too many lads in the gym running WAAAAAAAY too much tren (see Clint Darden's video where he entertains a user submitted question asking if they should run A GRAM of Tren...) and this I suspect could be the cause of the rather extreme sides Pete spoke of. 

I am presently "cruising" on 250 Mg Test E and 200 Mg Tren E, am making phenomenal strength gains, am losing body fat (pants looser, belt taken in) and the only sides I encounter are the occasional night sweat. No rage, no murderous dreams, no interstate killing sprees (ok I made that last one up ). I run Caber @ .5 mg for prolactin and run 'stane at 12.5 mg daily for AI. So long as my blood continues to come back looking good, I see no reason to increase or decrease my dosages. 

I'm still a huge Pete fan, just don't seem to have the same response to Tren as he describes. YMMV.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive done tren a a few times now im on e so ill b able to verify this soon..lol


----------



## Seeker (Mar 25, 2014)

I have no idea about the aggression part. I give hugs and lick ass when I'm on ten.


----------



## TheLupinator (Mar 25, 2014)

My experience with Tren-e wasn't that intense. Great gains, but a less aggression and overal sides than I was expecting... Always said I wasn't gonna run Tren bc it messes with my BP, but I think I have to try Tren-ace at least once


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 25, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> Coach!! I got everything he talked about except for the weird dreams. only got em a couple of times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brother if it was ten times harder than Sheiko either you didn't use enough weight for sheiko or you will die shortly on your new program.  There is no way...Sheiko is tough.
That said I am going to check it out LOL.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 25, 2014)

LOL I love Pete.  That said...I might hold off on my tren run this summer.  I am sometimes a prick as it is and I might end up in prison on this stuff. I'm glad i watched this.


----------



## Rip (Mar 25, 2014)

I can relate...I almost ripped a guy's head off because he pulled into a parking space I was approaching. I would never do that. After that, I realized I had to stop taking it. 





PillarofBalance said:


> Two part vid by Pete Rubish. Interesting that he is so open about his use. For the most part he's on point with it.


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 25, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> Brother if it was ten times harder than Sheiko either you didn't use enough weight for sheiko or you will die shortly on your new program.  There is no way...Sheiko is tough.
> 
> That said I am going to check it out LOL.






I'm probably dying soon.lol... I've been eating like a maniac so I can keep up with the program. Its just a different training style and my body isn't used to it. And it isn't a program per se he actually coaching me. 

Another program that looks tough as **** is Dan greens but I can't afford he's rates.


----------



## dazzler771 (Mar 25, 2014)

How often should 1 be injecting tren h100 peeps?


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Mar 25, 2014)

He said there are 2 types...He forgot about hex!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

f.r.a.n.k. said:


> He said there are 2 types...He forgot about hex!



Ah yes, the mythical Parabolan.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 25, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> I'm probably dying soon.lol... I've been eating like a maniac so I can keep up with the program. Its just a different training style and my body isn't used to it. And it isn't a program per se he actually coaching me.
> 
> Another program that looks tough as **** is Dan greens but I can't afford he's rates.



LOL

I would love to see what you are doing.  Care to share an example training session?


----------



## Gt500face (Mar 25, 2014)

Great video


----------



## woodenfeet (Jul 9, 2014)

What a load of shite he's talking,tren ace is much stronger than tren e, my calculations tren is tren just a different Esther maybe one hits you quicker but one been a lot stronger than the other I've done both and guess what no difference it's all in your head as people believe what they wanna believe


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 9, 2014)

woodenfeet said:


> What a load of shite he's talking,tren ace is much stronger than tren e, my calculations tren is tren just a different Esther maybe one hits you quicker but one been a lot stronger than the other I've done both and guess what no difference it's all in your head as people believe what they wanna believe



Sorta. People do seem to experience more pronounced effects on one versus the other. Not always just ace over ENANTHATE but the other way around as well.

And why does my phone auto correct ENANTHATE by making it in all caps?


----------



## Pinkbear (Jul 9, 2014)

I think he over exaggerated everything.

Week 4 @ 400mg ace and I haven't gotten one single side he said besides sweating and strength 
But everyone is differnt ....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 10, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> I think he over exaggerated everything.
> 
> Week 4 @ 400mg ace and I haven't gotten one single side he said besides sweating and strength
> But everyone is differnt ....



400 isn't much. Typical gymrat dose.  Rubish was running a lot more than 400mg.


----------



## graniteman (Jul 10, 2014)

''Ace makes Enth look like Pez'' haha . I think Pete should NEVER do tren again!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 10, 2014)

I havnt watched the videos yet but I will weigh in on my experience with tren....I fukin love it!! I love it more than a fat kid loves cake!  Im not even gonna say how much I intake per week of tren but I do use both ace and enanthate together and..well...lets just say a gram is more like an appetizer. Ya ya I grew up on these boards preaching less is more  blah blah blah but this is what I do. The only side effect I have from tren is  sweating while I eat and sleep...but that is also partly related to the t3/clen/other shit I take. I seem to have less side effects from tren with higher dosages which doesnt make sense to me. What can I say...im blessed with the ability to withstand the harshness of it. 

I also have a 1 year old boy and finalizing my divorce next week and I have zero hostility issues...infact im more like ecks...im more chilled now. I have to find ways to make myself aggressive to help me train every day...adderall/caffiene  and a little disturbed help me out but it still doesnt just come to me.

btw...I dont take caber or an ai...I take a **** ton of vitamins with aspirin and lisinopril which seems to keep me balanced...never have to donate...rbc is always on point. Actually I think I need gear to be normal 

These statements are for entertainment purposes only. Do not attempt this at home or without medical experience/consult.




TheLupinator said:


> My experience with Tren-e wasn't that intense. Great gains, but a less aggression and overal sides than I was expecting... Always said I wasn't gonna run Tren bc it messes with my BP, but I think I have to try Tren-ace at least once



Pretty much every aas effects blood pressure...some worde than others...dosages are usually relative as well.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2014)

For the sides VS. Results, I consider tren overrated.

I can get the same result with test WITHOUT any sides-but it will take more time and big dosages.

HOWEVER! 

I'm going to try tren at 800-1g/week...I expect my view on tren to change.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 10, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> 400 isn't much. Typical gymrat dose.  Rubish was running a lot more than 400mg.



No he wasn't he was running 350mg a week he said so and he is full of shit.

I got halfway on the 1st video and could not take anymore of this nonsense ignorant over exaggerating misinformation. 

Tren is not fake if it's not rust color the color comes with age and oxidization of the raws.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 10, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> I havnt watched the videos yet but I will weigh in on my experience with tren....I fukin love it!! I love it more than a fat kid loves cake!  Im not even gonna say how much I intake per week of tren but I do use both ace and enanthate together and..well...lets just say a gram is more like an appetizer. Ya ya I grew up on these boards preaching less is more  blah blah blah but this is what I do. The only side effect I have from tren is  sweating while I eat and sleep...but that is also partly related to the t3/clen/other shit I take. I seem to have less side effects from tren with higher dosages which doesnt make sense to me. What can I say...im blessed with the ability to withstand the harshness of it.
> 
> I also have a 1 year old boy and finalizing my divorce next week and I have zero hostility issues...infact im more like ecks...im more chilled now. I have to find ways to make myself aggressive to help me train every day...adderall/caffiene  and a little disturbed help me out but it still doesnt just come to me.
> 
> ...




Watch the video and get yourself a good laugh.


----------



## hulksmash (Jul 10, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> No he wasn't he was running 350mg a week he said so and he is full of shit.
> 
> I got halfway one the 1st video and could not take anymore of this nonsense ignorant over exaggerating misinformation.
> 
> Tren is not fake if it's not rust color the color come with age and oxidization of the raws.



I never even watched.

After reading your post SF; I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 10, 2014)

"When you're on tren you can't be in a relationship.  You will constantly think she is cheating on you."  

That part made me laugh out loud.  This guy may have had all of these things happen during his experience, but all substances effect people differently...


----------



## RISE (Jul 13, 2014)

Masturbating about every 3 hrs is the only thing I could relate to In that vid.


----------

